# Mathews Drenalin Grip?



## Devil_Pimp (Jan 25, 2007)

Anyone know if there are any NO torque Grips for the mathews drenalin?

Also does anyone know how these 1 piece grips are held on?


----------



## lungbuster101 (Sep 26, 2006)

go to www.torqless.com this is torqless grips they are really sweet grips and good service they will tell you how to put it on


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

:teeth: Get a torqueless from Dave. They are awesome and they look great. His customer service is the best Ive ever dealt with. Igot mine 3 days after ordering it. they are held on by 3m adhesive. Cant go wrong!!


----------



## mntngrown (Sep 17, 2005)

*removing grip.*

Here's how the Mathews forum says to do it. If you can't get the link go to mathews FAQ Tech forum. It's 1st topics there.


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

Torqueless.


----------



## Devil_Pimp (Jan 25, 2007)

*Up*

Thanks!


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

Check the link below. This is the same detail I posted on the mathews forum.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=461244


----------



## elpepe25 (Dec 7, 2006)

i just used a hair dryer to get mine off, took like 10 mins and i didnt screw anything up

also hicks makes a grip 4 mathews, i am very happy with mine


----------



## Devil_Pimp (Jan 25, 2007)

*hciks?*

Whos hicks?


----------

